# Abdominal Muscle Spasms When Lifting



## NbleSavage (Oct 19, 2014)

Cheers, all.

I've spoken of this before and its happened on & off for a few years but of late its been more prevalent.

Think 'Charlie Horse' but in your abdominal muscles and you've got the right idea (and yes it hurts like blue hell). 

In my case, it typically comes on near the end of a workout & begins with a spasming type of sensation just prior to me abs turning into full blown knots. Noteworthy is that I don't have to be doing direct ab work to bring it about either (although that is a sure way to do so). Today was leg day and near the end after squats, leg press, calves and some seated leg curls I could feel the spasming starting up so I had to call it a day.

I'd be grateful for any thoughts on this condition. I've recently had an abdominal ultrasound (unrelated to the cramping) which came back normal, FWIW.

- Savage


----------



## mistah187 (Oct 19, 2014)

It's the baby kicking u will b fine.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 19, 2014)

mistah187 said:


> It's the baby kicking u will b fine.



I think I'm gonna need a C-section for that lil' bastid...


----------



## stonetag (Oct 20, 2014)

I know what you speak bro, it happens to me on occasion, and does hurt like a mother. I t has happened when I sit in the ab chair. But like I say, "on occasion" so I really can't pinpoint it to a specific reason. Stretching?


----------



## Oldebull (Oct 20, 2014)

I've had them, and yeah, they are the worst. I can handle leg cramps, but those, man, you don't know if you are going to puke or shit, and for a minute, it feels like something is really wrong before you realize they are just cramps. I only get them during direct abdominal work though.
  I don't have any suggestions, perhaps general core strengthening, working on stability?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 20, 2014)

I can sometimes fight 'em off with stretching if I can hit the 'Cobra' stretch before they go into full-blown knots. Maybe need to start some plank exercises I suppose. Hard to think with all the squatting and deadlifting I do that core strength would be the root cause but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

Bumping this for any other thoughts.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 21, 2014)

Happens to me on certain cycles.

I raise my arms up over my head and let the stretch relieve me.


----------



## nightster (Oct 21, 2014)

Potassium deficiency? ???


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 21, 2014)

I was having this problem really bad during my blast, added a multi vitamin and started having a gatorade a day, no more issues.  Give it a shot, you could just be low on electrolytes.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

nightster said:


> Potassium deficiency? ???



I eat bananas but may look into a potassium supp. Cheers, Mate!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 21, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I was having this problem really bad during my blast, added a multi vitamin and started having a gatorade a day, no more issues.  Give it a shot, you could just be low on electrolytes.



Will give this a shot. Cheers!


----------



## Fireman (Feb 13, 2020)

I used to have them and found drinking loads water really helped


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 14, 2020)

I don't usually post to these old threads that get bumped but reading NS posts, well, Snake and I have talked about this before and I got the mother of all ab cramps doing legs today.  Holy fkn sh*t.  We're now 12 hours out and it still hurts.  Just one "ab" mind you, but that one was knotted up under my ribs.  And everything Noblesavage posted above is spot on.  I find they happen to me at the point I'm getting pretty lean.  They suck.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Feb 14, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> I don't usually post to these old threads that get bumped but reading NS posts, well, Snake and I have talked about this before and I got the mother of all ab cramps doing legs today.  Holy fkn sh*t.  We're now 12 hours out and it still hurts.  Just one "ab" mind you, but that one was knotted up under my ribs.  And everything Noblesavage posted above is spot on.  I find they happen to me at the point I'm getting pretty lean.  They suck.



hope you feel better dude!


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 14, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> hope you feel better dude!



Thanks, no problems but at the time....


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 17, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B8o0JjjlC16/?igshid=29z2ublvw3gq


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 17, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Cheers, all.
> 
> I've spoken of this before and its happened on & off for a few years but of late its been more prevalent.
> 
> ...



I've have experienced the same,yet it seems only to occur
When I'm ON?
happens after doing pullups alot,
Also when I'm working, which consists of all of bending over,n


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 17, 2020)

At 1st I thought
Dehydration? Potassium?
Water, Gatorade, bananas?
Nothing helps, only time & wait it out
This only happens during a cycle,
Is there a connection? I'd like to know?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 17, 2020)

At 1st I thought
Dehydration? Potassium?
Water, Gatorade, bananas?
Nothing helps? Only time, like I said,
I only experience this during a cycle? Any connections why this happens! I'd like to know


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 17, 2020)

Aye, Mate.

This thing has come & gone fer me over the years. Hits me more so when I get around 10% bf, less so when I'm a bit fuller.

I don't do much direct ab training any longer as I hit 'em enough with deads and squats. 

Wish I could point to something specific that brought 'em on or helped 'em leave but can't.


----------



## ripper (Feb 18, 2020)

Are you taking clen?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 18, 2020)

No clen,tren no clen,test, eq


----------

